# Another Big Cartel question



## the_um (Sep 25, 2009)

I just want to make sure. Is this like myspace or facebook in they way how it allows users to use their site.
Would a premium BC subscriber have to buy a host from godaddy and also buy a domain? I was hoping to just buy the domain and just use BC's hosting in addition allowing me to put my own domain. It seems kinda expensive buying for all 3, specialy for a person with low budget.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

No, all hosting is done by bigcartel. You can buy and use your own domain name with bc or you can create a yourname.bigcartel.com for no charge with bc.


----------



## moohandcow (Jan 30, 2008)

That's true, BC can host everything... Unless you want to really customize your site with custom buttons and stuff like that.

But even then, you wouldn't have to pay for a web host since you can store custom graphics/buttons/whatever on a free site like Flickr.

It IS useful, however, to have your own host if you want to expand the functionality of BC a bit. For example, I have a lookbook on my site that is downloadable. It is hosted on my website's host because you can't host individual files on BC. And if you want a custom CSS that is pulled up only for certain users (I have one that is pulled up for users of IE7 and below), then you need a host for that as well. Same with additional javascript snippets besides the ones included with BC.

But if you're not looking to get crazy with customization or anything, then yes, BC is wonderful by itself!

...Hope this wasn't too confusing, by the way...


----------



## stickerguynyc (Apr 18, 2008)

does anybody know if BC can have price selection for a item? let say I'm selling t shirt and I want an option size Small - xl is one price and 2XL is $2 extra? can it been done?
thank you


----------



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

Go check out some of the stores and check if they have those features.

Larry


----------



## moohandcow (Jan 30, 2008)

stickerguynyc said:


> does anybody know if BC can have price selection for a item? let say I'm selling t shirt and I want an option size Small - xl is one price and 2XL is $2 extra? can it been done?
> thank you


Pretty sure that's not possible... I know that there used to be some discussion of it in the BC Forums, but BC inexplicably decided to do away with their forums a while ago. It might be worth checking their current Help pages for an answer.

The only way I could think of doing that is to modify the HTML in the Product Page... By default the price is set by their HTML API code, but perhaps it's possible to add custom prices in relation to the sizes by yourself? I don't know... Just thinking out loud about it.


----------

